

Overgrown Amazon.com - theproductguy
http://tpgblog.com/2008/10/06/overgrown-amazon/

======
mishmax
Amazon is insanely paranoid about running A/B tests on its front page and
optimizing it for the bottom line.

And what do they find? This "cluttered" design makes people buy more stuff.
It's hard to argue with $$ numbers.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. Amazon is one of those rare sites where it actually benefits from
cramming as much as possible onto one page.

